# I'm going to swr



## morten

this is my first topic 
Any ideas what's on the chew at the moment at south west rocks
sea (on the good weather days )or river(on the bad weather days)
My first day fishing is the Monday 24/03/14
I'm hoping the internet works on the phone there if it dose I will try to give a report on how I go .

Morten from newcastle


----------



## Marty75

This may be a start.

http://reports.fishingmonthly.com.au/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=36


----------



## kayakone

salticrak said:


> You lucky bastard,make sure you take salve for baboon arse,it's endemic down there. Yep the interwebs works better than i have here.Water temp is the key.


You'll be right Morten...the sharks are now wary of live bait offerings. :lol:

_Do _ watch the current. The East Australian Current (EAC) can be very strong in this area, reaching up to six knots. Do not go far around the corner of the breakwall until you see how strong it is, and the direction it is running (I got caught a couple of years ago and was heading for Hat Head).

Good fish have been caught straight out in the bay and towards the river mouth.


----------



## morten

salticrak said:


> You lucky bastard,make sure you take salve for baboon arse,it's endemic down there. Yep the interwebs works better than i have here.Water temp is the key.


looks like I'll be able to give a daly report ,that's if I'm not too tired

I'm getting exited
Morten


----------



## morten

kayakone said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lucky bastard,make sure you take salve for baboon arse,it's endemic down there. Yep the interwebs works better than i have here.Water temp is the key.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be right Morten...the sharks are now wary of live bait offerings. :lol:
> 
> _Do _ watch the current. The East Australian Current (EAC) can be very strong in this area, reaching up to six knots. Do not go far around the corner of the breakwall until you see how strong it is, and the direction it is running (I got caught a couple of years ago and was heading for Hat Head).
> 
> Good fish have been caught straight out in the bay and towards the river mouth.
Click to expand...

thanks for the warning about the current .
If I get caught in this current ! is It advisable to head for hat head 
and get my other half to pick me up ? :?

Morten


----------



## morten

Marty75 said:


> This may be a start.
> 
> http://reports.fishingmonthly.com.au/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=36


thanks Marty it looks promising can't wait!


----------



## kayakone

morten said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lucky bastard,make sure you take salve for baboon arse,it's endemic down there. Yep the interwebs works better than i have here.Water temp is the key.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be right Morten...the sharks are now wary of live bait offerings. :lol:
> 
> _Do _ watch the current. The East Australian Current (EAC) can be very strong in this area, reaching up to six knots. Do not go far around the corner of the breakwall until you see how strong it is, and the direction it is running (I got caught a couple of years ago and was heading for Hat Head).
> 
> Good fish have been caught straight out in the bay and towards the river mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the warning about the current .
> If I get caught in this current ! is It advisable to head for hat head
> and get my other half to pick me up ? :?
> 
> Morten
Click to expand...

Mate, if you get caught like I did, you'll have no option. Six knots is 11kms/hr. Do not go one hundred metres south of the breakwater until you are sure of the EAC's speed and direction. Even the Master has been caught!


----------



## morten

nezevic said:


> Just be cautious. If in close to the gaol, keep an eye on your drift and try not to head too far east of the small bluff in front of the gaol. If the current is on, you'll notice it pretty quick. If you do find it difficult, follow Salti's advice and head wide and try and come back round. Don't go round the corner and head south intentionally like Trevor did. You will get yourself in strife. The reef you want to be on is about 2km off the gaol heading North. Go to the tackle shop and ask him for a coordinate for the Peak. You'll be fine there.
> 
> Have fun, just take care. You'll get fish as soon as you round the wall. You don't have to go a long way.


Thanks nezevic so if I get in strife I'll head wide and come back around 
what sort of things can I expect to catch out there ?

Morten


----------



## badmotorfinger

Spiky flathead. Wear thick gloves.

+ lots of options up there if you have patience and well presented baits. Pelagic's a plenty. Sharks are likely if you have a bright red arse to lure them near.


----------



## badmotorfinger

nezevic said:


> badmotorfinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spiky flathead. Wear thick gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: you guys are sooks.
Click to expand...

Hey, I didn't get spiked but am terrified after hearing Salti, Kraley and Les bang on about the thermo-neuro-toxin induced pain coursing through their bodies.


----------



## keza

Baby flathead hatch with full size spikes in this area.
If they are under 4cm, beat them with a club, spike them in the head and then cut your line.

Or tether one to the kayak as a shark deterrent.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti

keza said:


> Baby flathead hatch with full size spikes in this area.
> If they are under 4cm, beat them with a club, spike them in the head and then cut your line.
> 
> Or tether one to the kayak as a shark deterrent.


The Scamander estuary is full with baby flatties at the moment - all about an inch long - they're so cute  Unfortunately and strangely, they don't inhabit the estuary as adults


----------



## morten

I'm hoping to catch something else than spiky baby flathead ,I can do that at home .
Might try one for shark deterant thanks.

Morten


----------



## kayakone

salticrak said:


> morten please do send us a daily headsup.


Shark # 1

Shark # 2

Shark # 3

Shark # 4

Sore arms

Shark # 5

http://www.holytaco.com/biggest-reddest ... see-today/

Shark # 6

Have a great holiday! :lol:


----------



## morten

salticrak said:


> morten please do send us a daily headsup.


No worrys salticrack,at the moment I'm getting the gear ready 
I'll be there Sunday arvo to start fishIng Monday weather permitting .

Question how do you put a photo in?

Morten


----------



## morten

Kayakone 
sounds like a shark mekka
don't like them too much because they chew into productive fishing time 
we get plenty of them down our way up to 3 meters long ,off boat harbor & swansea 
And they take up to an hour to get up to release ,every time they see the kayak they bolt again it can be very frustrating ,hope I can avoid them some how .

Morten


----------



## keza

Don't tow around a bonito because the sharks like that but otherwise there shouldn't be too many.
Good luck, it is a great place to fish.


----------



## morten

keza said:


> Don't tow around a bonito because the sharks like that but otherwise there shouldn't be too many.
> Good luck, it is a great place to fish.


I'm getting exited .
If I can figure out how to post photos I'll put some in if I get anything worth while .

Thanks keza for the advice 

Morten


----------



## keza

post reply > upload attachment > browse > add file


----------



## morten

keza said:


> post reply > upload attachment > browse > add file


cheque if photo works.
it came in up side down some how ?
At least it worked .
thankyou Keza .

Morten


----------



## kayakone

Morten

Before you leave home, check the swell report.


----------



## keza

And make sure you're the right way up.


----------



## carnster

morten said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just be cautious. If in close to the gaol, keep an eye on your drift and try not to head too far east of the small bluff in front of the gaol. If the current is on, you'll notice it pretty quick. If you do find it difficult, follow Salti's advice and head wide and try and come back round. Don't go round the corner and head south intentionally like Trevor did. You will get yourself in strife. The reef you want to be on is about 2km off the gaol heading North. Go to the tackle shop and ask him for a coordinate for the Peak. You'll be fine there.
> 
> Have fun, just take care. You'll get fish as soon as you round the wall. You don't have to go a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks nezevic so if I get in strife I'll head wide and come back around
> what sort of things can I expect to catch out there ?
> 
> Morten
Click to expand...

Take some wire 40lb min


----------



## morten

Went out today found the bait grounds swell was up 
launched from the beach at a carpark a couple of hundred meters from goal camp grounds 
goal ramp is closed till Friday ,it was probably the best spot any way due to the swell 
the bait grounds I found was near a yellow and a blue fad out in front of swr 
trolled around some slimeys for a couple of hours ,for no result 
but saw a shark jump out of the warter in a spirals ,it must have been turning hard as it chased something .
Today was a lot of hard work for no result .

Morten


----------



## morten

Went out today ,the swell was up again ,but the oachen 
was like glass 
got plenty of bait went out to the 40 m mark there were plenty small stripe tuna,frigate mackrell,Watson bonito and mack tuna but they were all small .
Put one on for live bait ,it would have got about 5m when somthing big graded it and ran off really fast for about 10 seconds let go and picked it up again then it took off and I managed to hook it 
fought it for about an hour ,so I put the the drag up assuming it must be a shark and managed to break the 40 lb trace .
It was a beautifull day but no spottys or spanish makrell .

Morten


----------



## keza

I warned you, sharks love bonito


----------



## morten

keza said:


> I warned you, sharks love bonito


thanks keza , it wasn't a bonito ,it was a frigate the same size 
As a bonito , but seriously I couldn't help my self because I like to match the hatch,
after trolling around a couple of slimeys for a couple of hours with no result I got desperate 
so I cerantly found out how sharky the water is out there ,they must follow you around 
and grab the fish you release ,seems to me they are quit smart .

Taking a break from outside fishing today ,going to take 
my daughter fishing from the shore today ,with some of the slimeys that died in the tank yesterday 
any good spots to take a 3.5 year old fishing around here?

Morten


----------



## morten

salticrak said:


> Seems like it has failed to fire down there for a couple of months now.


Apparently the charter boat operators have been getting them,
also heard locals talking about grassy head that they have been getting some .

Morten


----------



## morten

salticrak said:


> Can you launch at grassy? if so i would give it a crak.


never been there before .
Anyone know of a spot where you can launch near there ?

Morten


----------



## kayakone

Somebody did try to launch there and, at the time, there was a very steep sand dune, or some other problem, maybe a long way from the car? Maybe they didn't have the Kayak Cart Beach from Beachwheels Australia? Check it out Morten....Salti might be on the money.

For your daughter, try the river. Some good fish have been caught in there.


----------



## morten

Sounds like the launch site for grassy is frought with danger ?
Thanks nezevic only one problem with the beach idear for the kidz I don't know how to catch beach worms ? 
Thanks though for the suggestions .

Morten


----------



## morten

Thanks trev I might give the river a go .

Morten


----------



## keza

When we went to Grassy the beach was washed out and you would have needed a crane to get the yak to the sand.
If the sand has come back the launch should be okay.
There is a headland, so you have 2 options for launching, there should be a rip next to the rocks with no waves breaking in it.


----------



## morten

Thanks kraley I'll have to give it a go maby my daughter might get the nack for catching them before me that would be awesome .
Thanks for the site on the worming .
When the weather clears I'll go down and try .

Morten


----------



## morten

Thanks keza I'll have a look at Google earth and see what I can find out ,but I have to come back in 
hopefully not against the rip ?

Morten


----------



## morten

Went fishing at back creek got some bream
the biggest one was 43 cm and 1.2 kg .
There's plenty of them around .

Morten


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti

Don't tell me your daughter caught that :shock:


----------



## morten

Still can't get the photos right ah we'll ,I'm trying .

Morten


----------



## morten

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Don't tell me your daughter caught that :shock:


Yeti ,no I caught it but it looks bigger with her holding it.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti

morten said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me your daughter caught that :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeti ,no I caught it but it looks bigger with her holding it.
Click to expand...

Phew, that's a relief.
She looks like a real cutie - you'll be in trouble when she becomes a teenager. You got a shotgun?


----------



## kayakone

morten said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me your daughter caught that :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeti, no I caught it but it looks bigger with her holding it.
Click to expand...

Good one Morten. She looks pretty happy.


----------



## keza

That is a thumper.
Never fished a round there but it sounds like a good option when you can't get off shore.
Hope your daughter caught some too, or at least held the rod.


----------



## morten

She hooked a couple of sting rays ,when they run like that she just hands the rod to me and says"too big for me "
She loves fishing .
Hope fully she will like it the rest of her life .

Morten


----------



## kayakone

morten said:


> She hooked a couple of sting rays ,when they run like that she just hands the rod to me and says"too big for me "
> She loves fishing .
> Hopefuly she will like it the rest of her life .
> 
> Morten


Off to a good start, for the rest of her life. Good one Morten!


----------



## Zed

Funny when trev hooks a ray he hands off the rod and runs.
Winky


----------



## kayakone

TRUE! 

:lol:


----------



## morten

Went to back creek again and got another bunch of bream largest 1.25kg @ 44cm
forgot to get a photo .going out tomorrow off the goal again so hopefully the mackeral will be there 
I'm getting exited  
ill go and get all the gear ready now change from light gear to something more substantial

bream for dinner again.

Morten


----------



## morten

Went out to the 40 m mark again ,hard to get bait water green till the 40 m mark where it met with the blue water .
Hooked what I think is a large shark on a live yellow tail 
after 2 hrs and getting towed for several klm I couldn't get him closer than 24 meters deep I decided to put the drag up as tight as I could to put the pressure on him I managed too get him 1 meter closer it was like a yoyo 1meter up 1meter down then half an hour later the line finally broke .

Morten


----------



## kayakone

morten said:


> Went out to the 40 m mark again ,hard to get bait water green till the 40 m mark where it met with the blue water .
> Hooked what I think is a large shark on a live yellow tail
> after 2 hrs and getting towed for several klm I couldn't get him closer than 24 meters deep I decided to put the drag up as tight as I could to put the pressure on him I managed too get him 1 meter closer it was like a yoyo 1meter up 1meter down then half an hour later the line finally broke .
> 
> Morten


Did you take baboon arse salve? Salti may have some left. :lol:


----------



## morten

yellow fin on kayak swr 
snapper at swr 
Spanish at swr


----------



## fitzie

Nice fish morten. I of to swr over june long weekend never fished there before tips on locations.


----------

